# What's harder for you? Corners or edges?



## adimare (May 8, 2017)

I've noticed that when I DNF I'm more likely to have messed up corners than edges. So I got curious about how others usually DNF their solves. This is why corners are more problematic for me:

Yes there's less corners than edges during memo, but each corner has 3 orientations instead of just 2, and when memoing in a hurry I sometimes place the corner in the right spot but with the wrong orientation. This doesn't seem to ever happen to me with edges.

During execution there's only 2 layers to play with instead of 3, so sometimes the setups to comms are a bit more complicated (they might involve moving 2 pieces, or moving one piece and executing a rotation), and when trying to solve the cube rapidly I will often do insertion->interchange when I should be doing interchange->insertion (or vice versa) because I lost track of which piece goes where during the setup.


----------



## sqAree (May 8, 2017)

I use M2/OP and thus almost never have execution mistakes for either corners or edges. I memo corners first and exhaustively, so I almost never mess up on the memo. No.1 DNF reason are two flipped edges for me.


----------



## h2f (May 8, 2017)

I do 3style and memo edges first and my mistakes are equal: sometimes corners, sometimes edges, sometimes both.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 9, 2017)

I find edges harder to memo (just because there are more of them) but execution usually so pretty consistent on both


----------



## lucarubik (May 9, 2017)

corners, for the same reason, i mess up U L' (U', L' D2 L) and U2 R' (R' U R, D) a lot, also corner isometries are harder to see, wich makes it look like there are way more cases, i use loops for edges and letter pair images for corners, so at least that compensates a bit i guess


----------



## Gold Cuber (May 10, 2017)

I put down edges because I only know corners, and I presume that edges are harder because you have to memorise 4 more letters than corners


----------



## T1_M0 (May 10, 2017)

Slightly more during edges. I memo corners first and execute last, and sometimes I find it hard making up memo that stays well enough in my mind (after successful edge execution, I have forgot my corner memo). Edges there are just more, and the most common problem for me is flipped edges.


----------



## AlphaSheep (May 10, 2017)

When I used OP and later TuRBo for edges, I definitely made more mistakes on edges. Now that I've switched to M2, I think I make more mistakes on corners.


----------



## newtonbase (May 10, 2017)

I'm learning comms and corners are much harder.I'm also more likely to make memo errors due to there being more stickers. I probasbly make more recall errors in edges as I do quick audio memo and try to avoid reviewing.


----------



## Meneghetti (May 10, 2017)

I usually mess up the last edge cycles or the flipped edges, because I really don't have a good system for those...
My system works fine until the 8th edge target, after that it kinda depends on how hard the corners were. 
I memo edges/corners and solve corners/edges, so difficult corners usually make my edges recall worse.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 16, 2017)

I get most of my DNFs on my edges. I just started m2, so my problem is on those two long algs.


----------

